

Snow Leopard is Apple's Vista - dkasper
http://www.morethancurious.com/3

======
makecheck
From the moment Bertrand Serlet first started talking about Snow Leopard many,
many months ago, he said it "hit the pause button on new features", and was
intended to make improvements primarily under the hood.

Apple didn't just "realize" this at some later time, as implied by the
article.

The difference with Vista is that Microsoft had created half a dozen
overpriced variants of an operating system with changes that primarily
benefited companies (e.g. Microsoft itself and DRM proponents), not users, but
was trying to sell it as an OS that users would want.

The last line of the article is also insulting...to think that Apple is in any
danger at all of not continuing to offer a "compelling alternative to
Microsoft"?

